# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Sain kokea aamulla mukavan yllätyksen kun menin katsomaan sähköpostini

## Aleksi.K

Hienoa että jopa Joukkoliikennefoorumi muistaa synttäripäivänä tänään 26 pv..  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Onnittelut myös Ratti-Karioiden maailmasta!  :Smile:

----------


## otto s

onnitteluviesti tuli myös minun s-postiin 25.12 klo 7.10 paikallista aikaa...

----------


## JSL

Sama juttu, oli kiva saada aamulla merkkipäivän terveiset!

----------


## trumanb

Kaikki eivät kuitenkaan saa tuollaista viestiä? Itselläni oli merkkipäivä joulukuun lopulla, eikä sähkölootaan tipahtanut minkäänlaista onnitteluviestiä foorumilta. :O

----------


## kuukanko

> Kaikki eivät kuitenkaan saa tuollaista viestiä?


Käsittääkseni (ylläpito korjatkoon, jos olen väärässä) onnitteluviesti lähetetään automaattisesti kaikille käyttäjille, jotka ovat kertoneet syntymäpäivänsä käyttäjäprofiilissaan ja jotka ovat sallineet sähköpostien lähettämisen ylläpidolta.

----------


## jtm

Minäkin sain sellaisen(2.3) ja oli kyllä tosi mukava lukea kun onnittelut sain täältä jlf:stä. Kiitos ylläpidolle! :Laughing:

----------

